# doe has discharge 3 1/2 weeks before due date



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

This afternoon I noticed one of my ND does had a little red, dried discharge on her bottom. She won't be at 145 days til Nov. 12th. Is it normal for this to happen? I know I have read this somewhere, but I can't find it right now because I am a little adled - this is our first kidding and my hubby is off deer hunting. Othrwise she is acting normal, eating and even playing a little.

Thanks in advance for your help.


-Rhonda


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A little discharge a few weeks out is not uncommon at all.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Nancy! I was hoping that was the case. Guess I'd better get my goat cam installed soon!

-Rhonda


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

nancy d said:


> A little discharge a few weeks out is not uncommon at all.


 :thumb: Sometimes I've had does "leak" goo for 5 weeks before kidding.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My doe did the same thing a few weeks before. Had me scared to death thinking she was gonna pop out a baby anyday..well she didn't lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's another trick in their book to drive us nuts.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

the PLUG ...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If only the men folk new how much things hit the fan while deer hunting lol, I have one of those. I never had one with a little red discharge so good to know or I would be right with you freaking out if it ever happened.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's so nice to know that when I'm alone, I'm not really alone, where my goats are concerned.  Love the goat community!

-Rhonda


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

ugg this just reminds me what a nevous wreck I am gona be Mid march! Glad all is well Rhonda!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

White or clear discharge in pregnancy is normal. The body produces a lot of extra goop with all the hormones. 
If you see amber discharge kids should follow within a hour or so. 
Bloody discharge during pregnancy to me would be a sign of miscarrage or infection.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Bridget! This may be nerve racking, but so worthwhile!


----------

